
Push Back Against Google’s Attacks on Bitcoin and Cryptocurrencies - likhuta
https://forklog.media/push-back-against-googles-attacks-on-bitcoin-and-cryptocurrencies/
======
verdverm
Content on private platforms is not protected by the first amendment, so they
can moderate how ever they like

